# Denton Reef -- Mobile Bay



## DoctorK (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone fished Denton reef in Mobile Bay, just south of E. Fowl River?
I've never fished it. Just looking for general info...good spot? Specks? Reds?


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Had a reply posted but it vanished. According to my Top Spots Chart, Mar-Sept are "excellent months" for specks and reds, good for flounder. You may want to check out mobilesaltwaterfishing. Got more Mobile 
Bay folks there.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

good for specks, white trout and flounder. reds at times. slip corks are best to keep the bait off the bottom.


----------

